# Driving



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I am a dual citizen - US / Mexico.
My residence is in Mexico. 
I have a Mexican driver's license, a Mexican plated car and Mexican auto insurance.
All that works great for me while I am in Mexico - where I wear my Mexican citizen cap.

Now - I think - if and when I enter the US I will be required to put on my US citizen cap.
What am I allowed to do in terms of driving ?

A Mexican citizen is allowed to drive (I believe) for up to 1 year in the US provided they are not residents. 
(Is the definition of resident still something like six months and a day owning/renting ?)

But - I've got my US cap on in the US. What can I do with my Mexican plated car ?

Let me complicate it a little more - what if while in the US I purchase a US plated car - can I do that ?
Do I have to be a resident in order to register a car in the US. Does that mean I can't buy a car for 6 months - that can't be - right ? So in that case they must change the wording and say "what is you address in this state" - right ?

So let's say I get lucky and I purchase a US plated car in the US - can I drive it to my home in Mexico (wearing my Mexican cap) ?

It's so confusing...


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I don’t know the answers to most of your questions, but for the last one, I think the answer has got to be “no”. The reason is, only a foreigner with a tourist permit or temporary resident visa can drive a foreign plated car in Mexico. A foreigner with a permanent resident visa can’t (that’s not you) and a Mexican national can’t (that’s you). See this article, that mentions the fact: “Mexico is a country that also does not allow its own citizens to drive foreign plated vehicles.”

And as we well know, since you have Mexican nationality, any other citizenship you might have doesn’t count when you’re in Mexico.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Here's some info: Foreign Nationals Driving in the U.S. | USAGov

maybe not applicable, exactly.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

I think that driving in you can get by with your mexican license and mx plated car. The reason being you are a mx citizen and have a valid license so it would be no different than the others who come over the border. You should check to make sure in each state you pass through that they have no state law against it. You can check that online. Mexico gives us limited rights to drive our cars in so we reciprocate

As for registering your car for new plates, I believe you said you were headed toward florida. You will bring your old title and registration, along with whatever documents you have. Since you no longer have a florida drivers license, use the mx one. They may ask if you want a translator, lol. They will issue you a temp tag and a title will be sent to you in the mail. You can continue with the mx plate for up to however many days they allow. I believe that if you are a visitor you can use out of state plates long as you are not working there or live there more than... I think its 6 months then you become a resident and should have all up to date documents.

This is all from memory so double check it but I'm fairly certain you will have no problem with the car. Yes you can sell your old car and buy a new or used one.


----------

